
Cloning the Largest Hedge Fund in the World: Bridgewater’s All Weather - niklasbuschmann
https://mebfaber.com/2014/12/31/cloning-the-largest-hedge-fund-in-the-world-bridgewaters-all-weather/
======
vikramkr
Under a pure capm the market is the optimal portfolio, that you can mix with
the risk free asset to get whatever risk/reward payoff you want, and
multifactor approaches can replicate a lot of the returns of various funds, so
not too surprising I guess that a large hedge fund approach ok mates the
market very well, since the larger you get the harder it can get to find
strategies that really outperform

